# Sesame Street's 40th anniversary



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I just learnt from Google that today (Nov. 5) is Sesame Street's 40th anniversary.

I remember growing up with the show in the '80's. If for nothing else, the show was very memorable for it's muppet characters - Ernie & Bert, Kermit the frog, Grover, Elmo, the inimitable Cookie Monster, & so on. Now I think the way that the show saturated you with numbers and letters was a bit repetitive, but I suppose it was educational.

What are other members' memories of Sesame Street?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I remember growing up with the show in the '90s. I always loved it, more everything about it than any one thing in particular. Wonderful, wonderful show for its intended audience.


----------



## Herr Direktor (Oct 18, 2009)

I was a little before you guys, growing up in the early 70s watching the show. I was a teenager when Mr. Hooper died and I remember how they dealt with it being sort of controversial. I was more of an _Electric Company_ guy as a child to be honest.

HD


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I grew up with Sesame Street in the early 80s. Wonderful show.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Herr Direktor said:


> I was a little before you guys, growing up in the early 70s watching the show. I was a teenager when Mr. Hooper died and I remember how they dealt with it being sort of controversial. I was more of an _Electric Company_ guy as a child to be honest.
> 
> HD


Ah, Electric Company is really good too. I think they're starting that back up again, can't remember if it was that or something else...


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Obviously Sesame Street was like the Muppet Show for daytime kids TV. Still a great show, but it always left us in the dark as to how to get there (is that a bit twee?). I absolutely love Jim Henson and find his characters incredibly lively and cute, be it in the Muppets, Fraggle Rock, Star Wars, Little Shop of Horrors, Labyrinth or Dark Crystal.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, it was great. In late 90's I was watching the oldschool Sesame Street because, like other western shows, it came up to eastern Europe long after it's premiere. So I was lucky to watch Cookie Monster and others at their best. Modern SS is damn crap, Cookie Monster don't eat cookies anymore, and the whole show is boring to me. I still enjoy old videos like this: 



 or this: 




But the modern stuff? Washings! :<


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, I remember seeing the newer edition of the show a while back, and my basic reaction was that it seemed to lack 'soul.'


----------

